# Fortitude training



## Concreteguy (Mar 13, 2018)

I just started it tonight. Can you say "truck that hit me back up over me again before leaving?"

Day one of (TURBO)

Loading sets
1 set of 6 to 12 reps
-DB SQUATS
-SLED
-STRAIGHT LEG DADS
-ADDUCTORS
-CALFS 2 sets

Pump sets
1 set of 15 to 25 reps
-INCLIEN BENCH super setted with BENT OVER ROWS
-SEATED CABLE LATERALS
-BB CURLS super setted with LIEING TRI EXTENTIONS

In and out in 45miniutes


----------



## montego (Mar 13, 2018)

So what made you decide on turbo?


----------



## G-FLUX (Mar 13, 2018)

Tremendous program! I'm running a hybrid variation that I've had tremendous success with a lot of guys in the past. Blends:
Fortitude training
DC training
Milos' training with the Hyperemia advantage
And a few well known researchers in the hypertrophy field.

It can be done a few ways and is tailored obviously with their insulin usage but its pretty damn fun in practice!


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 13, 2018)

monetgo said:


> So what made you decide on turbo?



I looked over the Basic and thought it didn't offer enough balls out training. Did I make a mistake? The third day of all Muscle rounds looks like HELL IN A HANDBASKET.


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 13, 2018)

G-FLUX said:


> Tremendous program! I'm running a hybrid variation that I've had tremendous success with a lot of guys in the past. Blends:
> Fortitude training
> DC training
> Milos' training with the Hyperemia advantage
> ...



I'm doing it with Milos'es protocol for insulin. If I could afford Milos/$3000 for a year of bulking I would do it. Milos has a vast understanding of nutrient rich diets as well. The more I learn  of him the more I'm impressed.


----------



## montego (Mar 14, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> I looked over the Basic and thought it didn't offer enough balls out training. Did I make a mistake? The third day of all Muscle rounds looks like HELL IN A HANDBASKET.


I think you did lol.

Tier 1 crushed me the first cycle.

It may not look like much but it's one of those things where you get what you put in..... If you can train like a maniac I don't think you can go over tier 2 unless you're a freak in the recovery department.

Imagine each set was life or death situations...... If you can't force ever single ounce of strength out, a family member dies..... I BET you could get a few more reps if that was the case.


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 14, 2018)

Well, I'll have something to fall back on if I turn into a lactic acid pool. Tell ya what, I feel it today.


----------



## G-FLUX (Mar 14, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> I'm doing it with Milos'es protocol for insulin. If I could afford Milos/$3000 for a year of bulking I would do it. Milos has a vast understanding of nutrient rich diets as well. The more I learn  of him the more I'm impressed.



I worked with him for a while. 

Learned a ton and is a top notch guy! I wouldnt however recommend working with him now. Since he moved back to the states he began taking on every client in sight and is putting out cookie cutter programs. It happens...hes a genuinely good hearted and smart guy! Just took on more than he could handle (I feel) at the moment


----------



## rmtt (Mar 14, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> Well, I'll have something to fall back on if I turn into a lactic acid pool. Tell ya what, I feel it today.


Nice!

I'm following along. I've bought the book....still reading through deciding on how I will set the specifics of my training up.

Thanks for the heads up....I will be starting with Tier 1. [emoji23]

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 15, 2018)

Last night at the gym was:

-6  to 12 reps of
2 sets of BENT OVER ROWS
1 set of FLAT BENCH
1 set of UP RIGHT ROWS

-15 to 25 reps of
1 set of LEG EXTENTIONS
1 set of LEG SLED
1 set of SEATED CALFS

I know, your thinking that's not very much. But having over lapped all the body parts I did the day before, theres something going on. I can feel it. My shit is sore in places it hasn't been in years.


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 15, 2018)

monetgo said:


> I think you did lol.
> 
> Tier 1 crushed me the first cycle.
> 
> ...



It all depends on which family member.....


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 15, 2018)

G-FLUX said:


> I worked with him for a while.
> 
> Learned a ton and is a top notch guy! I wouldnt however recommend working with him now. Since he moved back to the states he began taking on every client in sight and is putting out cookie cutter programs. It happens...hes a genuinely good hearted and smart guy! Just took on more than he could handle (I feel) at the moment



Interesting you would say this. I emailed him about training and paying him to set up workouts and he never even responded.


----------



## montego (Mar 15, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> It all depends on which family member.....


Lol touche


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 16, 2018)

Last night I did:

Standing db squats 1 x MR
Leg Sled                1 x 15 to 25 reps
Rack deads            1 x 15 to 25 reps
Standing Calfs       1 x MR
T bar rows             1 x MR  Cable Lat bar pull downs 1 x MR
Flat Bench             1 x MG
Standing lateral flies 1 x MR
Standing BB curls   1 x 15 to 25       

The MR means 5 to 6 sets of4 reps with 10seconds between them. If the weight is correct this is a total melt down.


----------



## G-FLUX (Mar 16, 2018)

Those muscle rounds will increase EPOC more than just about ANYTHING haha


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 17, 2018)

EPOC? I'm a dummy bro. You have to dumb it down for me.  FLUX, if you have anything to bring to the table on this please do. The moment I tell ya "Hey, I've got it all figured out", run don't walk.


----------



## Durro (Mar 21, 2018)

This training style makes sense to me. And I love David Henry! I will follow this.


----------



## bbuck (Mar 24, 2018)

I tried this training for a while and liked the results. Then they tapered down after a while. Be cycling back to this on occasion.


----------



## lilgumby (Mar 25, 2018)

Have you guys evey tried y3k training by neil hill ? just wondering the difference with fortitude training. Like frequency and such . I seen something that said fortititude you hit a body part 4 times a week in a certain phase


----------



## montego (Mar 25, 2018)

lilgumby said:


> Have you guys evey tried y3k training by neil hill ? just wondering the difference with fortitude training. Like frequency and such . I seen something that said fortititude you hit a body part 4 times a week in a certain phase


I haven't seen it myself.

I think it has a lot of slow eccentric work mixed it that sets it apart from typical programming though.

With FT basic, you hit everything besides biceps and triceps 3x a week but it's very low volume depending on the tier. Tier 1 is 1-2 working sets per session depending on the body part.


----------



## lilgumby (Mar 25, 2018)

cool thanks , I prefer to hit bodyparts at least twice a week . does the ebook only cover the basic part or does it have everything?




monetgo said:


> I haven't seen it myself.
> 
> I think it has a lot of slow eccentric work mixed it that sets it apart from typical programming though.
> 
> With FT basic, you hit everything besides biceps and triceps 3x a week but it's very low volume depending on the tier. Tier 1 is 1-2 working sets per session depending on the body part.


----------



## montego (Mar 25, 2018)

lilgumby said:


> cool thanks , I prefer to hit bodyparts at least twice a week . does the ebook only cover the basic part or does it have everything?


It covers a ton of info and a lot of it isn't even about the system. Tons of diet and recovery tips. 

The different layouts are described as well as how or who should implement them. I always suggest starting with basic tier 1 to anyone I coach (after they buy the book) / talk about it with. If done right, that will smash you in your first training blast if, you train like a monster and push the weights. 

It's the best $20 I've ever spent since I started training, Drugs, food, supplements, anything.


----------



## lilgumby (Mar 25, 2018)

monetgo said:


> It covers a ton of info and a lot of it isn't even about the system. Tons of diet and recovery tips.
> 
> The different layouts are described as well as how or who should implement them. I always suggest starting with basic tier 1 to anyone I coach (after they buy the book) / talk about it with. If done right, that will smash you in your first training blast if, you train like a monster and push the weights.
> 
> It's the best $20 I've ever spent since I started training, Drugs, food, supplements, anything.



I just bought it . Have to take some time and read over it . Even if someone has been training for years  ( like 20 plus years  )you would suggest tier one ?  Love learning new stuff but hate reading lol


----------



## montego (Mar 25, 2018)

lilgumby said:


> I just bought it . Have to take some time and read over it . Even if someone has been training for years  ( like 20 plus years  )you would suggest tier one ?  Love learning new stuff but hate reading lol


Yes tier 1.

That's what I started on and grew like a weed for 3 training Blasts.

If you train hard, it'll be plenty to start.

I can barely recover on tier 2.

Just train like Dorian and you'll be fine at 1[emoji6]


----------



## lilgumby (Mar 25, 2018)

monetgo said:


> Yes tier 1.
> 
> That's what I started on and grew like a weed for 3 training Blasts.
> 
> ...



DAM ! SO scrolling down threw the book . It appears he give you a outline and not actual exercises to do. so we pick what we want ?


----------



## montego (Mar 26, 2018)

lilgumby said:


> DAM ! SO scrolling down threw the book . It appears he give you a outline and not actual exercises to do. so we pick what we want ?


Yes certain exercises are better for certain types of training. He outlines that in the book to.

Loading sets are recommended free weights, muscle rounds are typically machines or things you can rack safely while still moving heavy weight. Pump sets are whatever gives you the best pump.


----------



## odin (Mar 27, 2018)

It's a great system but sometimes I think people overcomplicate training. Nearly all of the scientifc trainers don't look any better after they follow their own programs. Ben Pakulski is very knowledgeable on body mechanics and training in general and could never improve his weak areas. I think most would look similar regardless what training system they follow as long as they are not training like an idiot. 

I enjoy reading Scott's articles and he is highly intelligent but I don't think he looks any better in the last 5 years training this way. I think any basic but progressive balls to the wall training will give great results. I rotate my training but Dorian comes to mind when I think simple but balls to the wall. 

If this is working for people on here then great. Anything that can add excitement to training again is only good.


----------



## Victory (Apr 1, 2018)

odin said:


> It's a great system but sometimes I think people overcomplicate training. Nearly all of the scientifc trainers don't look any better after they follow their own programs. Ben Pakulski is very knowledgeable on body mechanics and training in general and could never improve his weak areas. I think most would look similar regardless what training system they follow as long as they are not training like an idiot.
> 
> I enjoy reading Scott's articles and he is highly intelligent but I don't think he looks any better in the last 5 years training this way. I think any basic but progressive balls to the wall training will give great results. I rotate my training but Dorian comes to mind when I think simple but balls to the wall.
> 
> If this is working for people on here then great. Anything that can add excitement to training again is only good.



I agree but I still may try this. As you wrote anything that can add excitement to training is only good. I have only looked over fortitude but I like the mix of everything.


----------

